# Clinical Coding Solutions



## deja53 (Mar 12, 2009)

Has anyone heard of Clinical Coding Solutions or ever worked for them?
They have many jobs listed on careerbuilder.

Tammy


----------



## coderchick (Mar 13, 2009)

I did receive a phone call after submitting my resume. They seem legit the lady said she was going to forward my resume on, so I should receive a call soon, that was on Wednesday.

You should check out their website www.clinicalcodingsolutions.com


----------



## ajones05 (Mar 20, 2009)

*1099 contractor*

I was told by Carey that this is a 1099 contract position (no benefits), and pays per chart. The job posting stated a base salary of $20-30 for experienced coders, which is why I applied. I'm assuming this is based upon the number of charts you are able to code per hour


----------



## gemtwin_80 (Apr 29, 2009)

I am contracted with this company and make good money. Yes, there are no benefits, but I am able to work from home on my own time. Most people I know that work for them use it as supplemental income.


----------



## MMaldonado (Apr 29, 2009)

I just submitted my resume.  Hopefully I hear from someone.


----------



## Ellacott (Apr 29, 2009)

I saw on their website that they use certified nurse coders.  I'm not familiar with that certification.  I did a quick google search but didn't find anything.

Edit:  I was able to find their association.  This was founded by a group of nurses.  I'm not real positive about this.
http://www.aacca.net/abouttheaacca.html


----------



## cheermom68 (Apr 29, 2009)

*Clinical coding solutions*

I would assume that they only employ those with a nursing license and a coding certification.


----------



## asadld (Apr 29, 2009)

The company that I work for hires nurses also and paid for them to get this. It is a one week course with a 70 question exam on the last day. 
I was not happy about this at all. It is not a recgonized credential.


----------



## Ellacott (Apr 29, 2009)

They also competing with the recognized certifications.  I don't have a problem with them getting a recognized certified to go along with their nursing degree. This certification looks like they are marketing themselves to be superior to the established certifications.  A 70 question exam is not adequate enough to gauge their coding ability.  Nurses are already taking a lot of coding and auditing positions that would otherwise be filled by coding professionals.  My experience with *some* nurses who became coders has been difficult.  We had a hard time with *some* nurses who may know what the doctors mean even though it's not documented.  We had a hard time explaining that the doctors had to document specifically even though you can figure out what he meant by the labs and course of treatment.

I know there are some nurses here that are also certified and I don't mean to disparage all nurses.  I know I am a good coder and feel I code just as good or better than any nurse.


----------



## sugargirl (May 5, 2009)

*clinical coding solutions*

I work for this company and they are terrific!  I have been a nurse for over 20 years and I'm sorry if some of you feel threatened by the fact more murse's are coding for extra income. No there is not a special certification for nurses, I took the same exams as most of you have and no I do not assume when I code, if it's not documented it doesn't get coded.


----------



## coder21 (May 5, 2009)

I am in talks with them right now.  When I was reading over the contract they say you get paid at the end of each month.  The lady I was talking to said that you get paid per complete chart and its a slow process at first.  But she never told me the rate.  Can anyone please shed some light on per complete chart and slow process at first?


----------



## Ellacott (May 5, 2009)

livey said:


> I work for this company and they are terrific!  I have been a nurse for over 20 years and I'm sorry if some of you feel threatened by the fact more murse's are coding for extra income. No there is not a special certification for nurses, I took the same exams as most of you have and no I do not assume when I code, if it's not documented it doesn't get coded.



I don't have a problem or feel threatend with nurses coding.  There are nurses here that have their CPC along with their Nursing license.  I stated that I don't have a problem with that.  I do have a problem with the Certified Nurse Coders.  This is the certification that I have a problem with:
http://www.aacca.net/abouttheaacca.html


----------



## sugargirl (May 5, 2009)

I guess we will agree to disagree and leave it at that.


----------



## Ellacott (May 6, 2009)

sugargirl said:


> I guess we will agree to disagree and leave it at that.



No problem.


----------



## Breezy (May 14, 2009)

*clinical coding solutions*

what type of charts are being coded and is there surgical coding involved? can anyone tell me if this company pays well? Does this company allow you to work any hours you want?


----------



## laceycraig (Apr 19, 2011)

I am an LPN and have worked for Clinical Coding Solutions for 9 months now. They prefer any coder with a strong clinical background. They do all ER charts. Each account is different in its level of coding, but you can expect to start around $1.25 per chart. Once you are efficient (and faster!) you will most likely be doing 20-ish charts per hour! Hope this helps! They are a great  company to work for and are growing and expanding all the time!


----------

